# Logitech G19 hellere Tastenbeleuchtung einbauen ?



## addicTix (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Logitech G19 und die Tastenbeleuchtung ist von der Helligkeit gegen meine alte Razer BlackWidow Ultimate ein Witz... Kann man die LED's austauschen gegen stärkere und hellere LED's ? 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Nein bzw es lohnt sich nicht.
Ich würde mir wieder die BWU holen. Die auch die deutlich bessere der beiden ist.


----------



## Skeksis (10. Juni 2012)

Rein objektiv ist die BWU auch die deutlich bessere Tastatur. Eins der wenigen Razer Produkte die man kaufen kann.


----------



## addicTix (10. Juni 2012)

Das Problem war, das ich mir 3x die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate gekauft habe und 3x unterschiedliche Defekte daran waren...
Deswegen hat mir der Verkäufer zur Logitech G19 geraten... Bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit ihr außer mit der sehr dunklen Beleuchtung


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Juni 2012)

Das mit den drei defekten ist schade... Das Du nach der BlackWidow noch mit der G19 zufrieden bist wundert mich aber schon!

Zur Beleuchtung: Die G19 hat, wie so ziemlich alle Rubberdome Tastaturen mit Beleuchtung, nur einige LEDs verbaut die in eine Leuchtfolie strahlen und so das Tastenfeld ausleuchten.
Hier ein Bild einer G15 mit 10 LEDs (ist nur zum Vergleich, finde kein G19 Bild)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man könnte natürlich versuchen diese zu tauschen, welche werte die neuen LEDs dafür haben müssen und ob das alles am ende tatsächlich heller ist kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Nur eins ist sicher so hell wie eine BlackWidow wird die nie!
Zum Vergleich bei der BlackWidow ist in jeder Taste eine LED verbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind 110 LEDs, das kann nur heller sein.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Aber das mit den defekten bei der BW kommt häufiger vor, meine war vor einem 1 Jahr auch 2 mal  kaputt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Rein objektiv ist die BWU auch die deutlich bessere Tastatur. Eins der wenigen Razer Produkte die man kaufen kann.


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber das mit den defekten bei der BW kommt häufiger vor, meine war vor einem 1 Jahr auch 2 mal  kaputt.


 
​


----------



## Darkerasor (10. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne die bwu nicht aber die g19 hab ich und ich bin voll zu Frieden. Ein wenig dunkel ist es schon wenn der Monitor drauf leuchtet aber es geht noch  hab eh immer farbwechsel an


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2012)

Hier ein LED Umbau How-to der G15 (leider alt und manche Bilder funktionieren nichtmehr):
Tagebcher ( CaseMods / CaseCons ) - G15 Refresh LED UMBAU - Part 1  - img 869d4b3997 g15 nice leds sieht

Mit ihren RGB LEDs ist die G19 aber eine weit größere Herausforderung- und wenn man wirklich hellere LEDs will muss man auch die Stromversorgung aufbohren indem man die Widerstände anpasst.


----------



## addicTix (11. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr was, ich glaube ich kaufe mir die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate einfach nochmal... Bzw. wie lange gilt das Umtauschrecht ? Also ich hab ja meine Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 3x umgetauscht ( hatten aber auch Mängel )... Die G19 hat aber keine Mängel, was soll ich dann sagen ?
Würde mir mit dem Geld das ich zurück bekomme die Razer finanzieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

Komisch ich hatte bei der G15 nach einem Jahr schon flackern in der Beleuchtung, ein Umbau wäre auch ziemlcih frickelig wenn man den die Tastatur schon mal von innen gesehen hätte. Du könntest dir ja mal die G105 ansehen, und selbst die G15 refresh hatte eine leicht bessere Beleuchtung ( mag auch an der Farbe liegen ).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Juni 2012)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was, ich glaube ich kaufe mir die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate einfach nochmal... Bzw. wie lange gilt das Umtauschrecht ? Also ich hab ja meine Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 3x umgetauscht ( hatten aber auch Mängel )...


 Warum dann _wieder_ dieses fehleranfällige Tastenbrett zulegen? Nur wegen der Beleuchtung?!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Warum dann _wieder_ dieses fehleranfällige Tastenbrett zulegen? Nur wegen der Beleuchtung?!



Das verstehe Ich auch nicht


----------



## Andregee (12. Juni 2012)

ich habe meien g19 in der helligkeit reduziert. kann mir nicht vorstellen das man da noch weitaus hellere tastenbeleuchtung benötigt als auf maximalstellung.
sicher wenn man nur rot oder blau nimmt ist das nicht so hell als wenn man die 3 leds maximal leuchten läßt aber wenns dunkel ist reicht es lang aus und wenn das licht auch bei sehr viel restlicht deutlich erscheinen soll, ist es doch schon wieder überflüssig da man die tasten dann eh erkennt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Juni 2012)

Von der Priorität habe ich die Verarbeitung und Mechanik (Switches) dem ganzen Beleuchtungsbudenzauber und sonstige Gimmicks _absolut_ den Vorrang eingeräumt. Ergebnis: Zwei Filco Majestouch-2 mit Cherry *Brown* Switches. Wo sich die am häufigsten verwendeten Tasten befinden, ist klar, schreibe Zehn-Finger-'blind'. Was braucht's da '*Bling-Bling*'?


----------



## Skeksis (12. Juni 2012)

Tja, das erschreckt mich nun doch ein wenig. Ich dachte bei ner Tastatur mit Cherry Switches kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Kann Razer dann offensichtlich irgendwie doch. Ist ja doof.

Sagt er und tippt auf ner Filco TKL.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juni 2012)

> Zwei Filco Majestouch-2


 
_Zwei?_!

Ist das nicht irgendwie redundant?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2012)

Zuhause und auf der Arbeit meint er wohl.
Oder er hat 2 PC.s


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2012)

Was an mir an meiner G19 noch aufgefallen ist, ist das wenn man die Tastenbeleuchtung auf "weiß" einstellt und man drauf schaut und dann mit den Augen woanders hinschaut, man immer noch einen grünen Schimmer in der weißen Beleuchtung wahr nimmt... ? Ist das normal oder ein Produktionsfehler ? Bei jeder anderen Farbe hat man das Problem nicht


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich irgendwie falsch kalibriert, sollte sich prinzipiell über die Firmware ändern lassen.


----------



## Heretic (29. Juni 2012)

Hi, 
So ein ähnliches prob habe ich auch .
Wenn ich auf weiß schalte ,schimmert die tastatur immernoch ganz leicht gelb-rot.
Ist aber auch erst beim 2 ten mal hinsehen erkennbar.
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das die helligkeit der leds nicht 100%ig abgestimmt ist.

MfG Heretic


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...Zwei Filco Majestouch-2 mit Cherry *Brown* Switches.


 


Superwip schrieb:


> _Zwei?_! Ist das nicht irgendwie redundant?


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Zuhause und auf der Arbeit meint er wohl. Oder er hat 2 PC.s


 
Yup *turbosnake*! Eine Filco Tenkeyless auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch und eine im 'vollständigen' Layout auf dem Büroschreibtisch. Und dies, *Superwip*, finde ich _gar nicht_ redundant [_Duden: <lat.> überreichlich, üppig, weitschweifig_] .


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Juli 2012)

Also ich steh auf redundant. Es ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber es könnte auch mal was kaputt gehen und für den Fall hat man doch gern Reserve!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Es ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber es könnte auch mal was kaputt gehen...


 Eine Mecha geht nicht _einfach so_ kaputt, sie _vergeht_ über die Zeit und Generationen von Gummibrettern in _Würde_...


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Yup *turbosnake*! Eine Filco Tenkeyless auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch und eine im 'vollständigen' Layout auf dem Büroschreibtisch. Und dies, *Superwip*, finde ich _gar nicht_ redundant [_Duden: <lat.> überreichlich, üppig, weitschweifig_] .


 Ich weiß halt über alles was hier abgeht bescheid. 
Und die Mechanik einer Mecha kann man nicht zerstören wohl aber die Halterungen raushauen. 
Zumindest wenn man auf die Tasta haut, diese Aggressionen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und die Mechanik einer Mecha kann man nicht zerstören wohl aber die Halterungen raushauen.  Zumindest wenn man auf die Tasta haut, diese Aggressionen.


 Jaja, immer feste druff- Tasta bis zum Bodenblech durchhauen!


----------



## Skeksis (1. Juli 2012)

So hab ichs aber auch, Filco TKL zu Hause, und ne Fullsize im Schrank, wenn man mal Home Office macht. Und ne Zowie auf der Maloche. Naja, und noch ein paar andere zu Hause im Schrank xD.


----------

